# Engine Speed Sensor Replacement



## TDI DR!V3R (Jan 16, 2006)

My 07 Rabbit 2.5 is throwing codes "P0322 - 004 - No Signal" and "P0321 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent" for the Engine Speed Sensor (G28). They are throwing intermittently (and when it trips the car goes into limp home-mode until restarted). What is involved in replacement of this sensor? I have heard it is on top of the transmission. Is there anything other than a faulty sensor that could cause this problem?


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

wow who told you that, the engine speed sensor is on the bottom of the transmission in a hole just follow the wire there's two i believe 5mm Allen holding it


----------



## TDI DR!V3R (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Sorry for the delayed response as I have been recovering from surgery. Once I can move around easier I will climb under the car and try and find it.

Sent from my toaster


----------



## TDI DR!V3R (Jan 16, 2006)

Found a write-up on the replacement by accident.


----------

